# 1989 Audi 200TQ MC1 vs MC2



## 85132 (Feb 15, 2003)

I am looking at possibly purchasing a '89 200 TQ with 200,xxx km's. What is the difference between the MC1 and MC2 engine? This will be my daily driver. I will be taking it up to the mountains this winter and if she treats me good she might be lucky to get some more power








I am looking for affordable mods. The ones that interest me the most are probably the chip and wastegate spring upgrade. Anyone have any thoughts to this. Should I also throw in a K&N?
Also maintenence... what should I get done first? Never owned a turbo-charged car and I want to make sure the engine/turbo is healthy and lasts me a long time. Owner says he is getting 1.4 bar right now which sounds pretty healthy for a 10V.
Thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Szarky at 12:14 PM 10-23-2004_


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 1989 Audi 200TQ MC1 vs MC2 (Szarky)*

The MC1 and MC2 are similar but suprisingly different. 
MC1 has K26 turbo, 7.8:1 compression, single knock sensor, and MAC-11 series ECM
MC2 has K24 turbo, 8.4:1 compression (that combination reduces turbo lag a lot), 2 knock sensors, MAC-14 ECM, and also a 2-piece exhaust manifold that reduces the likelihood of cracking. 
Affordable mods - chip and WG spring are the way to go. Scott Mockry has the best chip/spring packages. I would also replace the WG diaphragm at the same time just to be safe. It's cheap insurance.
Maintenance - well you are lucky here. The mechanicals of the I5 turbo are VERY sound. The most likely problems you will see in the engine stems from the CIS fuel injection. I can never say this enough: VACUUM LEAKS ARE THE ENEMY!! Injector O-rings are likely suspects. Also, the crankcase breathers tend to turn from a firm rubber hose to a gooey floppy mess. Lastly, the "Michelin Man" hose is a common source of vac/boost leaks. This hose goes from the intercooler to the throttle body and cracks like it is going out of style.
Just do an oil change and a compression test for your first maintenance. Then start looking over the chassis for worn suspension and brake components (commonly overlooked)


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1989 Audi 200TQ MC1 vs MC2 (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_
Just do an oil change and a compression test for your first maintenance. Then start looking over the chassis for worn suspension and brake components (commonly overlooked)









And don't cheap out on the oil filter. Nothing orange should ever be put on your Audi. Stick with Audi OEM, Bosch, Mann, or Mahle...


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 1989 Audi 200TQ MC1 vs MC2 (duandcc)*

*Nothing orange should ever be put on your Audi*







true, true...


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 1989 Audi 200TQ MC1 vs MC2 (Szarky)*

One of the best sites for tech info on the inline 5 turbo motors: 
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/
Oh, and here too of course!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 1989 Audi 200TQ MC1 vs MC2 (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_
Nothing orange should ever be put on your Audi. 

Just for that, the next motor I build will be orange-themed!!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1989 Audi 200TQ MC1 vs MC2 (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Just for that, the next motor I build will be orange-themed!!
















I think you know what I meant...


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 1989 Audi 200TQ MC1 vs MC2 (duandcc)*

Of course I did!







I will still paint my next Audi motor orange though.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 1989 Audi 200TQ MC1 vs MC2 (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Of course I did!







I will still paint my next Audi motor orange though.









....then stencil the word *F R A M* into the side of your block hee heee...








But then your motor might seize up and throw a rod through the side of the block


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 1989 Audi 200TQ MC1 vs MC2 (nuugen)*

I was thinking more along the lines of FRAM in the valve cover


----------

